# Panel backs / bottoms with Finger Joints



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I've run into a conundrum I can't figure out. When installing a panel (for sake of disucssion a box bottom) and using finger joints (and I assume dovetails) and rabbeting the bottom in, how do I cut the rabbet without it showing up in the joint as a weird notch? I'm sure I'm doing something incorrectly - just not sure what...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

cellophane said:


> I've run into a conundrum I can't figure out. When installing a panel (for sake of disucssion a box bottom) and using finger joints (and I assume dovetails) and rabbeting the bottom in, how do I cut the rabbet without it showing up in the joint as a weird notch? I'm sure I'm doing something incorrectly - just not sure what...


Mark a start and stop on the fence. Start we will say if the wood is 1/2" than make a 1/4" start mark and the same on the stop and it will not show up on eather end.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just set up positive stops at each end. Or, only one stop.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

As the others before me have said, you need to do what is called a "full blind" channel. This is a bit more of a pain in the butt than just ripping out a through channel but if you want it to now show, that's what you have to do. Here's one in the middle, but you do the same thing to get one on the end.


----------

